# Need some help IDing the cichlids in my tank



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

So recently I have had some tank drama going on and I would like to ID the fish to see if there is any changes I should be making. There are 8 fish in this tank. And I need help with 7. The 8th is greshakei.Thanks for any help in advance, if you need a better picture just let me know.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

1 ? Hybrid?
2 Yellow Lab
3 M.esthera white edited scrub that just noticed its albino could be any one of a few Metriaclimas.
4 M.callanos = Cobalt zebra
5 Which one? grey one Hybrid M.zebra female maybe?
6 Both M.estherae red zebra type. Though need another photo of the one on the left kind of looks a bit lomardoi too.

Corections and additions wellcome.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

1 could be what passes for Pseudotropheus socolofi but should not realy have bars like that.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

1 is a hybrid? interesting. Got him from a LFS. Any idea what he could be a hybrid of?
Also here is another picture of the left fish in picture 6


I appreciate any further information you can give me on these guys


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

That last photo confirms it as a male Metriaclima lombardoi = Kenyi.

I real dunno about No 1 hopefully someone else could help.
Lots of hybrids and poorly bred stuff get into LFSs.
Think it could be Pseudotropheus socolofi crossed with one of the Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus".
Hence the dark fin markings (from socolofi) and the bars from "elongatus"
Or maybe just a poorly bred (long bred in captivity) socolofi. Wild type do not show that barring.

But for sure hopefully someone else here will confirm or give a better Id.

Most of these are from the bigger and more aggressive end of Mbuna.
Its kind of brave or foolish to keep em in anything less than a very large tank 75g+ in very high numbers. Even then not ideal to mix so many Metriaclima in anything less than 100g. Some look fight damaged, quite suprised its only some.

All the best James


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Are you sure about the kenyi? I had one in there and I took him out and the kenyi was a lighter yellow and had some very light bars. This guy is a little more solid yellow.
Any suggestions on changes I should make to my stocking list? I have been debating returning some of the trouble makers.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yellow male Metraclima from a LFS. Must be Kenyi. Yours is prob older and more dominant than the profile one.
That kind of beak like mouth indicates Kenyi.
He is your likely troublemaker. Prob the most territorial Metriaclima and likely to pick on similar coloured fish like the yellow lab and the white M.estherae.
If hes not terrorizing other Mbuna then yep prob not a Kenyi. :wink: 
Sold by LFSs in there hundreds because they look so good. Right pain to keep with many other Mbuna.

Oh if he is stressing the yellow lab and the number 1. That could be the reason they have fright patterns showing.

Whats your tank size?

All the best James


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

55 gallons is my tank size. The lip locking has stopped but I will be monitoring them further to be sure. What are fright patterns? It would appear I am still very very new to this lol


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Darked eye. Dark bars on a fish that does not usualy have em, light colour of a generaly dark cichlid darkend head. Etc. Fear, flight or fight patterens generaly differs from species to species.
Yep its a bold mix for a 55g and the fish already very mature hence maybe aggression probs.

For more stable long term mixes of Mbuna maybe look here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php. Not saying yours is doomed to failure just as the Irish tend to say when asked for directions................ "I would not start from here if I was you" or maybe upgrade and include some of em in a larger tank.

All the best James


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you James, I was thinking about redoing the stock list to a mixed gender since that is more towards beginners. And I really do want the best for the fish I keep. As for a larger tank I would love to though I am having trouble finding a good deal on one and a brand new tank is not really an option for me right now.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Fish 1 looks most like a male Labidochromis joanjohnsonae.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Fish one looks like its carrying fry so are you sure?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Darcrath said:


> Fish one looks like its carrying fry so are you sure?


Is this fish still holding? I know in the one pic it appears to be holding.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

It looked like it earlier but now I am not sure...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep...still holding. It is a female for sure.


----------



## Darcrath (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you, I am really thinking I will do a mixed gender tank. And I will keep you posted on her.


----------



## diagobd2 (May 1, 2013)

Most of these are from the bigger and more aggressive end of Mbuna.
Its kind of brave or foolish to keep em in anything less than a very large tank 75g+ in very high numbers. Even then not ideal to mix so many Metriaclima in anything less than 100g. Some look fight damaged, quite suprised its only some.

___________________________________


----------

